# RB25DET Starter motor (Nissan - 23300 08U10)



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi, 

Has anybody got a good or new starter motor for RB25DET model number from the current starter motor is Nissan 23300 08U10.

Please PM me with any info / location etc 

Thanks,


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

NISSAN Skyline r33 GTST rb25det AVVIATORE/STARTER | eBay


Le migliori offerte per NISSAN Skyline r33 GTST rb25det AVVIATORE/STARTER sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



www.ebay.it


----------



## goldtooth (Feb 2, 2010)

PM'd


----------

